# Looking For Rhinestones



## imantatum (Jul 4, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN PURCHASE RHINESTONES FOR A GOOD PRICE AND WHAT THE PROCESS IS TO ACTUALLY APPLY THE RHINESTONES. PLEASE SEE LINK BELOW... THANKS http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g137/imthaone_7/sample.jpg


----------



## yummymom007 (Dec 10, 2006)

I use Swarovski crystals I have many places where I buy them from...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You'll find lots of information with these threads:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/rhinestones/


----------



## Renee04 (Mar 20, 2007)

There are a few different options when it comes to Rhinestones. 
Korean (less expensive but as long as they are not acrylic they have good shine)
Czech (good quality but a little more expensive)
Swarovski (most expensive but are beautiful)

Again, you have several options regarding application. You can create your own transfer and apply with a heat press. Buy a transfer and apply with heat press or if you have INCREDIBLE patience, you can apply directly to the garment with the heat press or you can use a wand type application, one-by-one.

I've done it every way you can imagine and have used all different types of stones. The best profit margin is with good Korean stones. Swarovski's are great but pretty pricey. you can check out some of what we have done [on our myspace page] some of the designs are with Korean (most of them) and there are a few with Swarovski.

Hope this helps.
Renee


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi, Finally something on this forum that I do know something about. Rhinestones are one of those things that you can pay what you want to. Swavorski stones are the best!! but as said very pricey. A good Korean stone will add the bling at about 1/2 the cost. I started with Swavorski and still use them on my pageant clothing but for the line of t shirts I do, it is all Korean. For the Swavorski, I-Kandi is great but if you sign up for the wholesale part at Kandi-Corp the prices do get much better. Now I use Papi on Ebay. His prices for the Korean are the best I have found so far and he sells by the gross up to 25 gross. He has a website hotfixRhinestones where you can buy but if you need quanity, try his ebay store where he has the larger groups. His ebay store is Rhinestones and Crafts. If you do a search for hot fix on Ebay you will find many sellers and it is easy to compare prices. I can personally vouch for the quality of stones from Papi though. I use his stone different ways. If I am just adding a few to something I have embroidered I use the hot fix application tool. For an application like your picture you will need to get the mylar paper that comes in two pieces. It is a clear sticky back paper with a white cover. You print your design on a transparency, flip it over and then cover with the sticky side up of the clear. You then add the stones, glue side up using your print as a guide. A wax stick is the only good way to do this. Don't even try to place them one by one with tweezers or your hand. They are called jewerlers sticks and are like a q-tip with wax on one end which help you pick up each stone individually. The mylar paper is also available on Ebay in different amounts. If you plan on doing a lot of this, ThreadArt.com - Quilting and Embroidery Supplies has a 330 ft roll for a good price. I will say here that the design like you are looking at will cost an arm and leg even using the Korean stones. Doing a design like this will take about 3-4 gross of stones. Another alternative you might look at is the rhinestuds. These are metal and fauceted which give a lot of bling for a lot less money. Papi has those also. They are attached the same way. All of these have glue already on the back and when pressed the glue melts and sticks to the fabric. Much, much easier than trying to glue them on and the results are much better. You can also buy designs already made, ready to iron on. Sun's Transfer Company has a large variety at good prices and they can also do your design for you for a minimum. You will have to call them to order. I use their designs whenever possible to save time and money. Hope this helps and if I can be of any help, just let me know.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

> There are a few different options when it comes to Rhinestones.
> Korean (less expensive but as long as they are not acrylic they have good shine)
> Czech(good quality but a little more expensive)
> Swarovski (most expensive but are beautiful)


Do you have links to these? A wholesaler for each type.



> I use Swarovski crystals I have many places where I buy them from


And can we get a link from you also?

I like the look you get with stones and studs. I've found that there are some really cheap ones out there. You might get some that look good, but they'll have cheap glue on them. Fall off in a few washings. The Swarovskis stay on wash after wash. I've never used Koreans and never heard of Czech. I would, how ever, like to find a nice stone that will not break the bank. People like the look of a good stone, but they don't like the price they bring.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just took a look at the few links up top. Sun's transfer company does not have any quotes. Tried their contact page and you can not send the info to them. The site does not send the info that I input.


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

For stock designs try Proworld(link on left side of page). I got my order 2 days later.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

If you're going to be producing your own transfers (making your own die) you can purchase bulk Swarovski Hotfix crystals through E.H. Ashley as long as you have a tax ID number. www.ehashle.com/main Click on "Swarovski" on the left side, then click on "stones & beads." Great customer service and prompt shipping.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Kirstwhite, thanks for the tip on EH Ashley as a resource for Swarovski crystals. I appreciate your help.  BTW, the site is www.ehashley.com


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

Happy to help. Sorry for the spelling error in the link I left for you!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree proworld has some great , good price transfers,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

To add just a bit more "confusion", I stumbled upon a thread where some embelishers talked about "rhine studs" and using them on "boy clothes", and now I noticed them for sale on a website. What is the difference? Would anyone suggest one over another? I know from reading that the Korean stones are of better quality, ie: brilliance and glue, but how about size? The only ones I've used thus far are some small ones I've used to add just "a touch of bling" to vinyl designs. What would most of you use for an entire design with rhinestones? Thanks! Amy


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Debra Payne said:


> Hi, Finally something on this forum that I do know something about. Rhinestones are one of those things that you can pay what you want to. Swavorski stones are the best!! but as said very pricey. A good Korean stone will add the bling at about 1/2 the cost. I started with Swavorski and still use them on my pageant clothing but for the line of t shirts I do, it is all Korean. For the Swavorski, I-Kandi is great but if you sign up for the wholesale part at Kandi-Corp the prices do get much better. Now I use Papi on Ebay. His prices for the Korean are the best I have found so far and he sells by the gross up to 25 gross. He has a website hotfixRhinestones where you can buy but if you need quanity, try his ebay store where he has the larger groups. His ebay store is Rhinestones and Crafts. If you do a search for hot fix on Ebay you will find many sellers and it is easy to compare prices. I can personally vouch for the quality of stones from Papi though. I use his stone different ways. If I am just adding a few to something I have embroidered I use the hot fix application tool. For an application like your picture you will need to get the mylar paper that comes in two pieces. It is a clear sticky back paper with a white cover. You print your design on a transparency, flip it over and then cover with the sticky side up of the clear. You then add the stones, glue side up using your print as a guide. A wax stick is the only good way to do this. Don't even try to place them one by one with tweezers or your hand. They are called jewerlers sticks and are like a q-tip with wax on one end which help you pick up each stone individually. The mylar paper is also available on Ebay in different amounts. If you plan on doing a lot of this, ThreadArt.com - Quilting and Embroidery Supplies has a 330 ft roll for a good price. I will say here that the design like you are looking at will cost an arm and leg even using the Korean stones. Doing a design like this will take about 3-4 gross of stones. Another alternative you might look at is the rhinestuds. These are metal and fauceted which give a lot of bling for a lot less money. Papi has those also. They are attached the same way. All of these have glue already on the back and when pressed the glue melts and sticks to the fabric. Much, much easier than trying to glue them on and the results are much better. You can also buy designs already made, ready to iron on. Sun's Transfer Company has a large variety at good prices and they can also do your design for you for a minimum. You will have to call them to order. I use their designs whenever possible to save time and money. Hope this helps and if I can be of any help, just let me know.


Thanks! You do know what you're talking about! I appreciate the help with the rhinestone vs. studs too! 
Blessings, Amy


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Amy, Glad I was able to help. I have some new information you might find useful too. I have started using rhinestone templates for all rhinestone or rhinestud designs. These are a piece of vinyl that have been designed and cut in the correct size holes to fit the stones or studs you want to use. You pour the stones over the vinyl, brush them around a bit and then just fix a few that might be missing or turned over. Then you put your mylar tape over the top and you are ready to go!!! Super, super timesaver!!!!! Try www.rhinestonetemplates.com Sandy Jo is fantastic to work with and has some fantastic stones and studs also!!! Check out the website and it will give you more information. 
Deb


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Amy, you need to register on the website first and the shopping cart will open up for you. 
Deb


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks- I restarted my computer and figured it out! Have a good night! Amy


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are also several other suppliers I listed in this thread here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93879.html, that have really great pricing as well.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Where do you located? And where do you want to buy from? What kind of Quality you need? 

I recommend Korean Rhinestones, good quality with reasonable price. You can buy it from ? We, Art Plus Korea Co., Ltd ?, and learn the apply instruction from Heat Transfer Rhinestones / Crystals | Instructions

Hope it's usful for you!


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

We are starting a t-shirt business and know that bling needs to be added to women's shirts. How hard is it to heat press rhinestones?


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Julie, It is not hard at all. It depends on how much bling you are adding. If the whole design is to be rhinestones, you will need to make a motif on the mylar paper and then heat press it on. If you are adding rhinestones to other designs already on the shirt, the applicator would be the way to go. Either method is quite easy once you learn the steps. Check out rhinestonetemplates for more information on the already designed templates that speeds up the whole process greatly!!! Good quality stones are another must. If I can help, just let me know.
Deb


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep, Debra is right, 
It is not hard, just takes a lil getting used to, and you will have it, the hardest thing is choosing, what do i start with ,lol
Let us know if we can help
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Nova has several different quality of stones. But their Korean ones are a great price for what you get.
They sparkle niece in light. And they stay on even when I am not suppose to throw the shirts in the dryer.
I bought small batches the first time to compare.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

It is VERY easy to apply rhinestones with a heat press, in fact I would suggest it. I started out using an iron and it took WAY to long for the rhinestones to set. Now I have a heat press and it take 10 - 15 seconds for the rhinestones to set instead of 2 - 5 minutes! There are tons of places to get rhinestones.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

I just started doing designs w/stones. I've been looking for the better quality ones. Thanks for the tip.


----------

